# Alternative for shaving horse and vise



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

What is good alternative for shaving hrose and vise.
I bought drawknife and i will be thankfull if sombady can give mi advice. How to sharpen drawkinfe, do i need to build shavinh horse etc.


----------



## Azur Jahić (May 17, 2013)

Here it is i made shaving horse. And by wonder it works good.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

hey nice job. I am not a good sharpener. but I would say if the cutting edge is in bad shape, start with a file, try to maintain a constant angle.


----------

